# Empty comb....uses?



## DayKay (Mar 7, 2012)

My husband has recently collected several hives out of people's houses, roofs, etc. Inevitably, there is comb there that has nothing on it - no brood, no honey - just empty comb.

What can be done with that?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

'Bout anything! It's bees wax! Candles,lip balm,screw starter lube,toilet seal,furn. polish. The list goes on!


----------



## DayKay (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay, so what do I do to change it from these chunks of empty comb into any of those...?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Melt it! Google it for individual products.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

This guy has some great videos. Lots of experience. This is how I did my comb.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNcrmz5AGA8[/ame]


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I melt mine and pour in molds. the blocks are kept at 3 pounds. I used to sell on E bay but I have so much repete customers I skip E Bay now. 
They use the wax to make burts bees type products, Wedding candles, bullet lub for casters make furnuture polish and a bunch of other uses. One even uses it to make the mouth piece for his Astrulian music insturment. Can't remember the name of that thing.



 Al


----------

